# OCing assistance



## Locomyg (May 14, 2011)

I want to overclock my Core 2 Duo E6750 to run around 3.00 to 3.8 Ghz but i need some help here are my system information

Asus P5k-e wifi-AP Edition 
4x kingston 1 g ram 
Coolermaster GX 750W PSU
Zotac 8800 GT AMP!

CPU cooler is normal intel CPU cooler 

4x casefans 1 in front 1 in back plus 2 small ons on the side 

core temp on both cores is 55 c


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Is that the idle temp or the load temp? Is the CPU currently running stock speed/voltages.

I'd suggest you get a nice aftermarket cooler before doing any overclocking. My overclocked C2D currently idles around 28°-29°c with a large tower cooler.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

This article has some good info:

Intel Core 2 Duo Overclocking guide!


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

You won't get far with overclocking with the stock hsf. You'll need a decent CPU cooler. Even if 55c is at load that's quite high if you want to think of overclocking. For the best bang for your buck you could try this cooler: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7 It looks as though the price has gone up a bit though. I just installed this very same cooler yesterday on my I3-550. It's idling now at 20c, ok it is quite cold here now, but at load the temp shoots up, but crucially only till 57-60c. My CPU is overclocked from 3,20ghz to 4,10ghz with 1 Intake fan in front and 1 exhaust fan. Just make sure it will fit on your mobo and in your case. My case is a Cooler Master Elite 370. If you do happen to purchase this cooler I can assist you with installing it as a video on Youtube doesn't make it any easier, I discovered a easier way. Good Luck with your future cooler purchase, it will be worth it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you're seeing 55C at idle in the Bios you need to address that problem before attempting any OC'ing.
I seriously doubt you will ever see 3.8GHz out of a E6750


----------



## Locomyg (May 14, 2011)

OP here, do you think a Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 could do the job


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

For the price it's a decent heatsink, certainly much better than the stock cooler. You need to check compatibility with your motherboard and size for your case.


----------

